# Brussels Sprouts



## les (Jan 16, 2009)

How do you like to cook Brussels Sprouts?
I shread them then stir fry with crisped pancetta or bacon bits, & add some toasted almonds at the end.


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2009)

I slice then in half (or leave em whole if small), toss with some olive oil and course salt and roast with high heat (500 degrees) until browned. Delish!


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 16, 2009)

I trim the stem, cut them in half, steam them, then pour melted garlic butter over them. I'm the only one in the house that eats them, so I make them like I like!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 16, 2009)

Lately I've been roasting them. Marinate first in olive oil, s& p, and dried herbes de Provence.  They come out amazing!  You can add other veggies as well, like carrots, cauliflower, potato chunks....  completely yummy. Even BS haters like them.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 16, 2009)

Sautee with butter, salt and pepper until cooked, then stir in a little honey and toated pine nuts. 

Also roasted too along with parsnip, carrots, cauliflower...


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 16, 2009)

I also roast them with olive oil, salt & pepper, but they are also good steamed and then tossed with Italian dressing and a little parmesan cheese doesnt hurt either! = )


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't get enough of these:  Bumped-Up Brussels Sprouts Recipe : Guy Fieri : Food Network

I literally could eat a huge plate of them.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 16, 2009)

No can do, any way shape or form! Can't get past the smell.
They do look cute though.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 16, 2009)

I normally blanch them until "just" tender, & then finish their cooking by braising in an obscene amount of butter.

Quicksilver - if you "can't get past the smell", then you've never enjoyed truly fresh Brussels Sprouts.  Only those way past their prime have any sort of odor.


----------



## fahriye (Jan 16, 2009)

I love them and usually steam them but rosting sounds interesting, must try them soon..


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 16, 2009)

Breezy, it's the cabbage smell. I don't eat cooked cabbage either.
But LOVE coleslaw.


----------



## Phil (Jan 16, 2009)

*There was a trick....*

...I saw once. They cut an X in the bottom of them before cooking. Something to do with absorbing the liquid. I can't remember.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 16, 2009)

The "X" cut into the base of the sprout is to help it cook more evenly as, unless you're dealing with little tiny baby ones, the base end can be thicker/tougher than the tip.


----------



## Naia (Jan 16, 2009)

I just boil them for a few minutes.  Next time I make them though, I'll have to try some of your ways!


----------



## Phil (Jan 17, 2009)

*Wondering...*



BreezyCooking said:


> The "X" cut into the base of the sprout is to help it cook more evenly as, unless you're dealing with little tiny baby ones, the base end can be thicker/tougher than the tip.



What if I do a + instead of an x?


----------



## blissful (Jan 17, 2009)

Phil said:


> What if I do a + instead of an x?


It's supposed to be as good as an X.
The small L though, only works as good as half the X.


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 17, 2009)

I love them sliced, sautèed with garlic in a little olive oil and finished off in the oven with a bit of heavy cream. Another way is to sautè them and at the end give them a good squeeze of lemon and orange.....delicious.


----------



## Constance (Jan 17, 2009)

I like to throw them in along with the carrots and potatoes when I cook a roast...or blanch and saute. I haven't tried roasting them yet.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 17, 2009)

I normally do not eat or even like them, but I love them in vegetable soup I make, yum.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 17, 2009)

I halve them and roast them with pancetta and garlic w/ olive oil.


----------

